# Dovii or Flowerhorn



## fredweezy (May 27, 2004)

If you where gunna start a new tank which would you go for a dovii or a Flowerhorn? Which one is more bad ass?


----------



## LaZy (Jun 17, 2003)

fh they look nice and can be a mean ass bitch


----------



## fredweezy (May 27, 2004)

I'm really trying to get a FH, they are so damn expensive though.


----------



## LaZy (Jun 17, 2003)

high grade always pricey but theres low grades to heh


----------



## fredweezy (May 27, 2004)

I think thats what they got at my lfs they are probly about 8"-9" for 200$, they are real mean too. I'm moving out in about a month though so I dont wanna take my chances moving a 200$ flowerhorn.


----------



## LaZy (Jun 17, 2003)

best to find one when your at your new place


----------



## fredweezy (May 27, 2004)

I'm moving to a bumfuck area from Washington DC. Don't think I'll be able to find anything down there. I have to move my 10" Gold Spilo down there which is something I'm worried about. I guess I'll just order a FH online.


----------



## SMITZ71 (Jun 4, 2004)

Check out FHUSA forum for they have some east coast reps out there that could prob hook u up as well as peek at Aqua bid ,and try n catch someone that is getting out of the hobby


----------



## Lonald (Jan 10, 2004)

I would go for dovii


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

if you have the tank get a dovii for sure


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

FH has better color... shape... and personality..


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

that's your opinion









i love the blues on a dovii







. and the predator body shape as well. and they are f*cking vicious. sure flowerhorns are too but no where near as vicious as a big male dovii


----------

